# So sánh máy lạnh âm trần Funiki và máy lạnh âm trần Gree



## lanthchau (27/11/21)

*Máy lạnh âm trần Funiki* và *máy lạnh âm trần Gree* đều là hai thương hiệu điều hòa lớn, uy tín trên thị trường mang đến cho người sử dụng các sản phẩm chất lượng, có tính cạnh tranh cao. Nhiều khách hàng gặp phải khó khăn khi lựa chọn sản phẩm của 1 trong 2 thương hiệu này khi không biết đâu mới là thương hiệu ưu việt nhất. Bài viết sau đây Thanh Hải Châu sẽ đưa ra những so sánh chi tiết nhất nhằm giúp bạn dễ dàng đưa ra lựa chọn, xin mời các bạn cùng theo dõi.


*Máy lạnh âm trần* với thiết kế mặt nạ vuông, được lắp đặt chìm bên trong trần nhà, vừa tăng tính thẩm mỹ, vừa tạo cảm giác rộng rãi hơn cho không gian căn phòng, thích hợp lắp đặt các căn hộ, biệt thự, showroom, cửa hàng, nhà hàng, khách sạn, siêu thị, ...



» Bạn có thể tìm hiểu chi tiết hơn tại :

• *Máy lạnh âm trần là gì? Có nên lắp điều hòa âm trần không?*

• *Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần có phải là sự lựa chọn tối ưu nhất?*



*✔* *So sánh máy lạnh âm trần Funiki và máy lạnh âm trần Gree
1. Máy lạnh âm trần Funiki*

Funiki là thương hiệu điều hòa do tập đoàn Hòa Phát sản xuất tại Malaysia nhập về Việt Nam nguyên chiếc, đồng thời phân phối chính hãng. Từ khi ra mắt sản phẩm đến nay, *máy lạnh âm trần Funiki* đã tạo được tiếng vang và được nhiều người lựa chọn bởi sản phẩm chất lượng tuyệt vời, bền bỉ, giá thành rẻ. Khi chọn điều hòa âm trần cho các trung tâm, văn phòng, nơi có không gian lớn thì điều hòa âm trần Funiki được đánh giá là phù hợp nhất.









*• Ưu điểm của máy lạnh âm trần Funiki :*

- Thời gian làm lạnh cực nhanh, công suất lớn phù hợp với những không gian rộng.

- Chế độ vận hành tự động, hoạt động êm ái cho bạn một giấc ngủ thật ngon.

- Đa dạng các tính năng thông minh cho phép việc hiệu chỉnh dễ dàng.

- Trang bị dàn trao đổi nhiệt chế tạo từ hợp kim nhôm tản nhiệt, có thể chống không khí mặn, nước mưa và các tác nhân ăn mòn.

- Tích hợp đa dạng các tính năng thông minh cho phép việc hiệu chỉnh dễ dàng

- Sử dụng gas R410A đạt hiệu suất làm lạnh cao hơn khoảng 1.6 lần so với gas R22, giúp tiết kiệm năng lượng hơn và thân thiện với môi trường.

- Thời gian bảo hành lên đến 24 tháng (2 năm) vừa đảm bảo chất lượng sản phẩm vừa giúp khách hàng an tâm hơn khi mua* điều hòa Funiki*.

- Điều hòa âm trần Funiki có mức giá rẻ nên bạn có thể dễ dàng trải nghiệm sản phẩm. Xem giá *TẠI ĐÂY*.


*2. Máy lạnh âm trần Gree*

*Máy lạnh âm trần Gree* được nhập khẩu chính hãng từ Trung Quốc, cũng có những nét tương đồng với điều hòa âm trần Funiki, chất lượng sản phẩm cũng vô cùng đảm bảo.









*• Ưu điểm của máy lạnh âm trần Gree :*

- Khả năng cung cấp khí tươi từ môi trường

- Khử âm và khử bụi tốt phù hợp với khu vực cần không gian yên tĩnh.

- Chế độ vận hành khi ngủ giúp tăng chất lượng giấc ngủ.

- Nhiều tính năng, đáp ứng tốt nhu cầu sử dụng của khách hàng.

- Tiết kiệm điện năng vượt bậc, tính năng thông minh.

- Sử dụng gas R410A thân thiện với môi trường và đạt hiệu suất lạnh tốt nhất.

- Thời gian bảo hành cực lâu đến 3 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén nên bạn hoàn toàn yên tâm khi sử dụng* điều hòa Gree.*

- Chi phí mua và bảo trì tương đối thấp và được đánh giá là dòng điều hòa âm trần có mức giá rẻ sau điều hòa âm trần Funiki. Xem giá *TẠI ĐÂY*.


*» KẾT LUẬN :*

- Nếu bạn muốn trải nghiệm một sản phẩm điều hòa giá rẻ mà chất lượng lại tốt, chế độ bảo hành dài lâu thì *Máy lạnh âm trần Funiki *và *Máy lạnh âm trần Gree* luôn là sản phẩm đáp ứng được những yêu cầu khó tính đó của người tiêu dùng.

- So với máy lạnh âm trần Funiki thì giá thành của một chiếc máy lạnh âm trần Gree có phần cao hơn khoảng tầm 1 đến 2 triệu đồng nhưng về chế độ bảo hành của hãng thì điều hòa Gree lâu dài hơn Funiki.



*✔* *Mua máy lạnh âm trần chính hãng, giá tốt hơn bao giờ hết tại Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu*

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu là nhà thầu chuyên cung cấp, lắp đặt Máy lạnh âm trần tất cả các thương hiệu có mặt trên thị trường hiện nay, cam kết sản phẩm chính hãng, giá tốt, giao hàng nhanh chóng, có thợ đến lắp đặt tận nơi và hướng dẫn cách sử dụng sau khi lắp đặt chi tiết nhất.

Nếu như các bạn yêu thích dòng điều hòa âm trần này thì hãy mạnh dạn đầu tư ngay cho cửa hàng, showroom, biệt thự, penthouse… của mình và liên hệ ngay cho Thanh Hải Châu để có được mức giá tốt nhất ngay hôm nay.


*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*



NGUỒN TIN : *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...-lanh-am-tran-funiki-va-may-lanh-am-tran-gree*


----------

